# Hans & Clint at work



## H.R. (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi!

Just found a sex tape of Hans Zimmer and Clint Mansell filling every holes of ... THE MIGHY MOOOOG.

http://soundworkscollection.com/new...poser-clint-mansell-masters-at-work-with-moog

-H


----------



## Rctec (Oct 19, 2015)

... I really wish Gene Stopp hadn't come over to RCP with a brand new Moog 35. We already have plenty - and they're all super well maintained. But there was something about the full frequency range of new capacitors and new transistors that truly blew us all away. 
I know everybody is always speaking about the bass, but it really is an incredibly vivid and truly balanced spectrum you get out of these new ones. ...and yes, I went back to my old motto: "a synth can by you a house, but a house can't but you a synth". 
I joked, the first time I said this, but the way the prices of these instruments have gone up over the years, and the amount of music I have made with them has truly been a huge factor in why I'm still loving doing this on a daily basis.
And Gene - who recreated these amazing pieces of art, is not only truly dedicated to his craft, but a true philosopher of sound and quality.
I like his idea of recreating them exactly as Dr. Bob had made them, not improving or tampering in any way with the original design or components. That gives us a modern benchmark of the sound, and now - with all the exciting developments in the modular and the digital world - we can expand on the functionality while having at the core a system that is of unbeatable sonic quality.
Made by artis for artists...which is how it should be!
-Hz-


----------



## Christof (Oct 19, 2015)

Is there any virtual instrument that comes close to this sonic quality?


----------



## H.R. (Oct 19, 2015)

Christof said:


> Is there any virtual instrument that comes close to this sonic quality?



Zebra. Pretty much everything from U-He.


----------



## Christof (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I have Zebra and Hive, I am just wondering if there is a virtual moog emulation that can compete with the original hardware?
I know that it will never be the same, but maybe very close?


----------



## Vin (Oct 19, 2015)

Christof said:


> Yes, I have Zebra and Hive, I am just wondering if there is a virtual moog emulation that can compete with the original hardware?
> I know that it will never be the same, but maybe very close?



Monark.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 19, 2015)

Christof

I heard some demos of Serum and saw a few tutorials. It sounds really good. If you are looking to add something to augment the u-he universe in terms of sound quality, do look into it.


----------



## murrthecat (Oct 19, 2015)

Shouldn't something like Bazille be able to recreate some of those 'patching' possibilities or 'mistakes'?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the share H.R , there something so elegant in the simplicity on the surface of those machines which would no doubt turn into a complex rabbit hole of discovery ..I still have a few synths , but nothing special . I've never touched any gear like that , but will be changing that soon . I met someone recently who has a crazy large collection of old analog gear with an equally crazy passion for them , so I'm looking to learning which will no doubt lead to my financial demise  I know it's a very small slice , and a very different ballpark but I'm interested in testing a Moog Mother-32 when they become available over here .


----------



## dgburns (Oct 19, 2015)

Just goddamn sexy.
@christof,wouldn't the arturia moog modular be a no brainer ? personally I find it a bit of a beast to edit on screen,but it has the digitized dna,sort of.

@HZ,go buy a car already! how bout a nice Quattroporte S from Mazerati,so stylish....kinda like the moog of cars...


----------



## H.R. (Oct 19, 2015)

Christof said:


> Yes, I have Zebra and Hive, I am just wondering if there is a virtual moog emulation that can compete with the original hardware?
> I know that it will never be the same, but maybe very close?



Arturia has Moog and Minimoog emulator and lots of analog stuff, but I don't think they sound as good as another soft synth.

Personally I believe soft synths are getting there in order to sound as good as hardware synths.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a quick note, that there is now a dedicated V.I. Control Hardware Gear Talk forum where we can post about Hardware synths, modular synths, and other gear. http://vi-control.net/community/forums/gear-talk-forum.103/

Christof, you can sometimes get pretty close with softsynths, but hardware is hard to beat. If it is a matter of budget, then these would be some ones to check out.

Arturia Modular V
http://www.arturia.com/products/analog-classics/modular-v/overview

NI Reaktor 6 & Monark
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6/
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/monark/

Madrona Labs Aalto
http://madronalabs.com/products/aalto

Xils Labs 4
https://www.xils-lab.com/pages/XILS-4.html

U-he Bazille, Diva, and Ace
https://www.u-he.com/cms/bazille
https://www.u-he.com/cms/diva
https://www.u-he.com/cms/ace


----------



## Christof (Oct 19, 2015)

nahh, software?I just received my royalties income, what about this? 
http://www.moogmusic.com/products/modulars/system-55


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2015)

Get two while your at it Christof 



Christof said:


> nahh, software?I just received my royalties income, what about this?
> http://www.moogmusic.com/products/modulars/system-55




Somewhat, when it comes to patchability, but just remember the oscillators in Bazille are based on digital oscillators (from Phase distortion synthesis). Which is good in my opinion, I do not want 6 or 7 softsynths all trying to emulate and model the same thing.

The Moog filter is pretty special as well. It's so musical. Dr. Moog not only was a very good designer but had a great ear.



murrthecat said:


> Shouldn't something like Bazille be able to recreate some of those 'patching' possibilities or 'mistakes'?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow that does have some incredible sound quality. These Damn IEMs make me want to spend more money.

In recent years virtual subtractive has gotten so much better but VIs can never get the whole package.
Voltages are far superior to binary code.

And the new electronics do have a wide spectrum. I could hear the difference immediately.
Played several Moogs over the years but this 35 sounds like fried bacon on the first note.
Sizzling and greasy.

Envelopes have the snap to them even though the release segment was long.

I'm pissed.....


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 19, 2015)

Rctec said:


> But there was something about the full frequency range of new capacitors and new transistors that truly blew us all away.



Someone told me that there used to be a big issue with the Taurus with frequencies under 30Hz blowing out some monitoring systems. I have a Minitaur now that I layer with a software sine for sub bass but I believe it's cutoff at 30Hz..? One of these days I'd like to hear the difference between what I'm slinging and what a real bass master with a real system is working with.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 19, 2015)

There as a Jupiter 8 on Ebay a few weeks ago for around $12,000.00. I bought the Arturia version for $50.00. I love hardware and am buying more and more hardware than software these days but... in a mix with drums, vocals, guitars, bass etc will anyone hear the $11,950.00 difference?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2015)

In the past I have sold a Jupiter 8 for less than 1.000 ..... . Yeah!


----------



## Rctec (Oct 20, 2015)

dgburns said:


> Just goddamn sexy.
> @christof,wouldn't the arturia moog modular be a no brainer ? personally I find it a bit of a beast to edit on screen,but it has the digitized dna,sort of.
> 
> @HZ,go buy a car already! how bout a nice Quattroporte S from Mazerati,so stylish....kinda like the moog of cars...


... I have the Arturia Moog. It's design and functionality are really great - and who can argue with storing a complex patch - but it takes just as long to come up with a patch as it does on the Real Thing, and then it's never quite as - what's the word? Robust? Immediate? Present? And there is something about the lay-out and the sheer physicality of a large hardware synth that makes you 'perform' with it... So you spend all that time coming up with a fairly good compromise in the soft version, but it's a compromise non the less.
And I did the car thing for a moment in my life. But I'm a truly terrible and distracted driver... So I gave up and spend the time day-dreaming new patch ideas...trust me - it keeps death off the roads!


----------



## Rctec (Oct 20, 2015)

givemenoughrope said:


> Someone told me that there used to be a big issue with the Taurus with frequencies under 30Hz blowing out some monitoring systems. I have a Minitaur now that I layer with a software sine for sub bass but I believe it's cutoff at 30Hz..? One of these days I'd like to hear the difference between what I'm slinging and what a real bass master with a real system is working with.


We change all the output capacitors, so we deliver down to 10hz to the stage. I think we got into a little bit of trouble by blowing up an IMAX theatre on "Interstellar"....


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 20, 2015)

Rctec said:


> down to 10hz


Must be the first film ever to provide more frames per second than zero-crossings on the audio track.

Nice!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha! I guess they didn't know about Murphy's Law.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2015)

Curious about the output capacitors.
Can you share which ones were used?

Reason is I ended up with an ADAT converter I really liked as it could turn ADAT into analog on the inputs and outputs. 
So I sent it to Black Lion Audio for a modification of the I/Os and output caps and it was really noticable.
Would love to get these done on my Analog mono beast. Its over 20 years old. Sounds huge but might need some loving.


----------



## Rctec (Oct 20, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Curious about the output capacitors.
> Can you share which ones were used?
> 
> Reason is I ended up with an ADAT converter I really liked as it could turn ADAT into analog on the inputs and outputs.
> ...


I'll ask my tech!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2015)

Mr. Z, Do you happen to have a custom hardware controller for Zebra / Diva other than the JL Cooper ? I have been asking Urs for something for the last few years and still am hopeful in the same regards to what you speak of below. 



Rctec said:


> ... I have the Arturia Moog. It's design and functionality are really great - and who can argue with storing a complex patch - but it takes just as long to come up with a patch as it does on the Real Thing, and then it's never quite as - what's the word? Robust? Immediate? Present? And there is something about the lay-out and the sheer physicality of a large hardware synth that makes you 'perform' with it... So you spend all that time coming up with a fairly good compromise in the soft version, but it's a compromise non the less.
> And I did the car thing for a moment in my life. But I'm a truly terrible and distracted driver... So I gave up and spend the time day-dreaming new patch ideas...trust me - it keeps death off the roads!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Oct 20, 2015)

Rctec said:


> We change all the output capacitors, so we deliver down to 10hz to the stage. I think we got into a little bit of trouble by blowing up an IMAX theatre on "Interstellar"....



Hopefully that's the first and last time anyone has. However it has given me a thought and i'm hoping to introduce a new piece of slang into the English language. I "Zimmered" it. E.G hey 'Insert Name Here' what happened to your speaker monitor. Oh i Zimmered it.


----------



## murrthecat (Oct 20, 2015)

SterlingArcher said:


> Hopefully that's the first and last time anyone has. However it has given me a thought and i'm hoping to introduce a new piece of slang into the English language. I "Zimmered" it. E.G hey 'Insert Name Here' what happened to your speaker monitor. Oh i Zimmered it.



And in more scientific terms, these IMAX waves around 10Hz will be called the Zimmer resonances (ZR), compared to the more famous and slightly lower Schumann (not the composer) resonances (SR).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2015)

Paul McCartney (via George Martin I believe) tells the story how the Nazi's used ultra low frequencies before rallies to negatively effect the audience and right before Hitler came on they turned them off.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 20, 2015)

SterlingArcher said:


> Hopefully that's the first and last time anyone has. However it has given me a thought and i'm hoping to introduce a new piece of slang into the English language. I "Zimmered" it. E.G hey 'Insert Name Here' what happened to your speaker monitor. Oh i Zimmered it.



That's actually very funny. I think it might stick.I guess it just won't ever be Hans Shumacher....

if it makes you feel any better,driving around LA the last time I was there(it was raining) I was totally lost just about anywhere I went.I even went through the carpool lane without a transponder,bad.(we were two in the car).

one day I'll own a moog.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like Bill Brown just started a little modular as well


----------



## IFM (Oct 20, 2015)

Some sounds Arturia did well but they aren't that close. I find they are decent in layers. As for modular I bought a Pittsburgh and have been adding to it. I love these things and thanks for sharing.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd love to have a modest (if that's even possible) modular system some day (when my brain can handle it) but for now I'm really happy with using the Tetra/Ambika/BS2/Minitaur with Cableguys Midishaper and Xfer Cthulu routing it to whatever CCs in Plogue Bidule. Maybe not as fun as physically patching but everything is assigned to a knob or fader. Total recall also. 

But one of these days...maybe when it's out of fashion again studios are selling them by the pound.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 22, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Paul McCartney (via George Martin I believe) tells the story how the Nazi's used ultra low frequencies before rallies to negatively effect the audience and right before Hitler came on they turned them off.


Interesting!
Can you tell me more or do u have a link? (I am not interested in Nazis, but would like to know what exactly they did) In the last years I have experimented so often with the lowest frequencies ... .


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2015)

Generators and Oscillators are the juice for me.
Which is why I am going to use the Scope DSP Modular 4 as it has literally dozens of incredible Oscillators and Sample Oscillators as well.
Using Expert Sleepers stuff I can send out the audio via ADAT since it's digital into a rack of kick ass Analog Filters, EGs and VCAs.
My DSP collection of Oscillators and LFOs is astounding and using 32bit MIDI gives me really good accuracy.
But I am sure I'll break down and get ModCan's Triple VCO or Studio Electronics Osc's at some point.

My main concern is cables during a gig. If I can use enough brains I should be able to have most pre routing covered, only needing to use some physical switches on the hardware.
All of the Scope Modular 4 stuff can be automated.

We'll see, but I have listened to several Modulus, Parva's and other hybrids where Digital VCOs are used and one can always expand.

Best part is I can get a kit set it fast, and add polyphony over time, extra Filters.
One of the best Filters I have heard so far is Studio Electronics SE-80 (CS-80).

I wish I had 100 large laying around.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 22, 2015)

Chimuelo, one thing's for sure: At one day I will listen to your live music!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2015)

It's a very general conversation relating to audio frequencies paraphrased in my post.

It's located on The BBC's documentary Produced By George Martin
*http://tinyurl.com/nke3hfd*





germancomponist said:


> Interesting!
> Can you tell me more or do u have a link? (I am not interested in Nazis, but would like to know what exactly they did) In the last years I have experimented so often with the lowest frequencies ... .


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> Chimuelo, one thing's for sure: At one day I will listen to your live music!



If not Stateside, Sweden 6/16....
I will reunite with old friends and make new ones too.

Whenever this particular Rock God summons me I always ask how much it will cost me to play there.
The guy is tight with a buck.
Whenever he pulls a crumpled 1$ bill out of his pocket George Washington squints as he hasnt seen the Sunlight for weeks.

Pm me anytime Bruda Mann GC....


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 22, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Looks like Bill Brown just started a little modular as well



He should probably get a pair of these too:


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 22, 2015)

It's nice to read a couple of people posting earlier about Monark and Serum. In my very limited experience, they both sound tremendous, compared to all the other software synths I've toyed with. It's just that hard-to-define quality where something `sits in the mix' and grabs my attention.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes Monark is great for the money. I like it. It's simple, stays in tune and has a great sound.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 23, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Paul McCartney (via George Martin I believe) tells the story how the Nazi's used ultra low frequencies before rallies to negatively effect the audience and right before Hitler came on they turned them off.




I think David Cameron is going to try that when they get down to trying to keep us in the EU during the lead up to the referendum.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)

And with Reaktor 6 were starting to see some user experiments with polyphonic Monark.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/9083/



Baron Greuner said:


> Yes Monark is great for the money. I like it. It's simple, stays in tune and has a great sound.


----------



## Rctec (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## dgburns (Oct 23, 2015)

Rctec said:


>


What does this mean to you? cause to me Bill was thinking about musical ideas,not so much synth sounds,but then again......in any case,just curious.


----------



## Christof (Oct 23, 2015)

dgburns said:


> What does this mean to you? cause to me Bill was thinking about musical ideas,not so much synth sounds,but then again......in any case,just curious.


I don't want to answer this question because it isn't addressed to me, but I think each artist/ensemble can have an unique sound.
There are many, many examples, especially in acoustic music without synths: Bill Evans Trio, Oscar Peterson Trio, Esbjörn Svensson Trio, totally different sounds.
Not to forget the trumpet players for example:Miles Davis had a totally different sound compared to Chet Baker.
Same in classical music: Both Yo Yo Ma and Rostropovich are amazing and wonderful cello players, but they sound totally different.
I think in the Bill Evans quote above Bill meant THAT unique sound.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 24, 2015)

Christof said:


> I don't want to answer this question because it isn't addressed to me, but I think each artist/ensemble can have an unique sound.
> There are many, many examples, especially in acoustic music without synths: Bill Evans Trio, Oscar Peterson Trio, Esbjörn Svensson Trio, totally different sounds.
> Not to forget the trumpet players for example:Miles Davis had a totally different sound compared to Chet Baker.
> Same in classical music: Both Yo Yo Ma and Rostropovich are amazing and wonderful cello players, but they sound totally different.
> I think in the Bill Evans quote above Bill meant THAT unique sound.



Good points,and by the by,it should have been asked of everyone,so happy you responded.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

It must be an honor to be the topic of a thread that morphs into examples of greats like Oscar P. Miles and Bill Evans.

Awesome


----------

